# No warranty on Crest or NextGen Aristro



## tom p (Jan 30, 2009)

Just a heads on warrranties. There are none. A view of their web sites and clarification by Johnatan Polk confirm there are no warrantees on new products. The risk is entirely on the purchase if the product arrives defective!! 

Example: I purchased a six pack of diesel sound receivers this spring. They arrived dead on arrival. After(tradtiionally) numersous calls and emails, Navin aggreed they were faulty and said to send them back. I did and received an invoice for $70.00 for repair. I immediately mailed that to him in early July. I have not received them back yet, but recently got an invioce for an additonal $20.00. After a call he acknowledged he only repaired one and would be send an old style non sound reciever and 5 diesel for the six sent in. AS of this date I have received nothing and am out almost $700.00. I have turned it over to my attorney to resolve this with the assistance of NJ Att. Gen.

Similarly, Scott noted that he was a single person operation and had neither the skill nor the availabilty to repair new product but would be willing to work with the customer (what ever that is).

The bottom line is that buying these products you have to consider the risk and what monetary loss you can accept if the products arrive defective. An alternative is to get in writing from your retailer what his policy is on defective equipment prior to purchase.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, that's not even legal to produce and offer a product without warranty in the US. Even more so it has to be supported for 10 years before parts can be discontinued. Hmmmm


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

There are no laws of pertaining to or implied warrantees. They only concerns are safety or health risks. The 10 yr law was repealed during the Reagan Adminstration. The only legal case I have against Crest is the non return of the six receivers and the $90.00 charge for repairs that were not completed.

To verify my original claim, visit their web sites and read descriptions of products. Visit the discussion on the Aristro forum especially J Polks reply. Noting that the original thread was was for products less than 1 yr. old after the formation of Aristro GenX and Crest. it should be noted that Lewis is still the principle owner of Crest.

Again, I am not stating one should not prurchase these products but one needs to evaluate the loss risk as there will be no replacement parts nor any real recourse should the product arrive defective.


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

The first thing you see when you pull out the styrofoam container in an AMS Accucraft model is the _warranty card... _I was taught at an early age to "read the fine print". In Colorado, we have a process called 'small claims court' that is there to help protect consumers.


----------



## reeveha (Jan 2, 2008)

excerpt from a ConsumerReports.org: 

"Eleven states (Connecticut, Kansas, Maine, Maryland, Massachusetts, Minnesota, Mississippi, New Hampshire, Vermont, Washington, and West Virginia) and the District of Columbia prohibit consumer products from being sold “as is.” In some of those states, stores can still sell items without implied warranties if they follow strict requirements, such as telling the customer exactly what’s wrong with the product or by selling the item as a factory second.

States take these laws seriously. Last year, Maine reached a settlement with a new-car dealer that it accused of disclaiming implied warranties by telling consumers that only the manufacturer, not the dealership, was responsible for serious vehicle defects. The implied warranty also applies to most used goods sold by merchants, including used cars in some states."


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

No warranty?
Wow!!!

That's a hard one to swallow.

I can't imagine how they get away with this legally specifically for DOA products as Tom descrobed in his first post.
They could send you any piece of junk they have lying around and then claim - sorry, no warranty - you're on your own
There is something really wrong with that picture.


----------



## rntfrmme (May 23, 2013)

As a newbie this kind of talk is really unsettling. I have researched as thoroughly as possible and hopefully made the right choice going with another manufacturer. Being pretty much clueless with electronics its scary enough trying to wade through all the hype and claims. Now we need to worry about getting defective equipment with little support and no warrantyy. For someone like me, i'm likely to spend lots of time figuring i'm doing something wrong and never expect the item to be dead. UGH! Bill


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

There are two types of implied warranties: the implied warranty of merchantability and the implied warranty of fitness. Virtually every consumer product you buy comes with an implied warranty of merchantability. *This is an assurance that a new item will work if you use it for a reasonably expected purpose.* For used items, the warranty of merchantability is a promise that the product will work as expected, given its age and condition.


CALIFORNIA CIVIL CODE 
SECTION 1792-1795.8 

http://www.leginfo.ca.gov/cgi-bin/displaycode?section=civ&group=01001-02000&file=1792-1795.8

1792. Unless disclaimed in the manner prescribed by this chapter,
*every sale of consumer goods that are sold at retail in this state*
*shall be accompanied by the manufacturer's and the retail seller's*
*implied warranty that the goods are merchantable.* The retail seller
shall have a right of indemnity against the manufacturer in the
amount of any liability under this section.

The link above goes on in more depth. I suspect most states have similar laws in place to protect consumers. 

Michael


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple.......don't purchase his "stuff".


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary,

Look at the two companies web sites. There are warranties. Maybe not as good as you might wish, but they do exist. Unfair to castigate a manufacturer based solely on inaccuracies posted here.


----------



## Mike M (Jan 3, 2008)

*Terms and Conditions*

*The following Terms and Conditions apply to the use of this Web site as well as all transactions conducted through the site.*



Warranties 
 *CREST ELECTRONICS WARRANTY*​ We have a uniform warranty on factory defects of *One Year*. You must pay shipping to us and we will pay for the return shipping.
If the product is defective within 10 days of delivery as evidenced by a sales receipt copy, we will pay for a call tag to have the product returned to us in the continental U.S..
If the product is harmed due to mis-use and cannot be repaired, then there is a 50% off of current retail MSRP price plus shipping cost . 
If it can be repaired it will be a flat $25.00 plus shipping cost.
Navin Shievdayal
Product Manager


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, have you contacted your credit card company, assuming you used a card. It may be too late, but most cards have a mechanism to challenge a charge for defective products. Some have their own warranty protection.

Chuck


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds cut and dry to me. Later RJD


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As an addition to this thread, a year ago, I bought two, so far both have performed flawlessly. I'm not using the sound card as it was not appropriate for the unit.

Chuck


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Just staying in this hobby there may never be any warranty. No parts to replace bad ones. I think life will get harder before it gets better. That is one reason its hard for me to sale much of my G. Will I ever be able to get into it again????


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Great Western said:


> Gary,
> 
> Look at the two companies web sites. There are warranties. Maybe not as good as you might wish, but they do exist. Unfair to castigate a manufacturer based solely on inaccuracies posted here.


What "inaccuracies" are posted here?
The "warranties"are just some words on a piece of paper.

I assume what Tom wrote in the first post is accurate - according to the Crest warranty he should have received a call tag, not end up paying for the shipping back to Crest and certainly not a $70.- invoice.

Would be nice to hear from Navin to see what he has to say.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I think there ARE inaccuracies.

1. No mention of how much of the $70/$90 was shipping, it is stated that all the costs were for repair.
2. The information presented says he has not received the units back.

I am in a position to state that I'm pretty darn sure these are both inaccurate, as well as some other things.

I've been trying to get Tom to respond, and no response to clarify here.

There is more to this than is presented here.

Also, I have known Navin a long time, he has always been more than fair, and it would be very surprising that he has changed his attitude and morals 180 degrees after knowing him all these years.

Not everyone wants to jump into a forum and do battle to defend themselves, that does not imply guilt.

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I am going to throw my hat in the ring here. It would be nice if Tom would clarify a few things here. Lets look at what is said.

Tom states "_I purchased a six pack of diesel sound receivers this spring._" That's about 3 months and can make a significant difference in how a warranty is applied. A specific date would certainly help in sorting things out.

"_They arrived dead on arrival._" Personally I find That awful hard to believe. one or maybe two out of six, maybe. Several members of my club purchased six packs when the container hit the beach and I don't recall one person complaining of DOA equipment.

Can Navin be difficult to reach, probably. He always was when he was at Aristo with others to help, why would it be different when he is "the chief cook and bottle washer".

"....._Navin aggreed they were faulty and said to send them back. I did and received an invoice for $70.00 for repair._" The key word in this sentence is REPAIR. The warrenty states "_If it can be repaired it will be a flat $25.00 plus shipping cost._" A date clarifying the time passage between order/receipt and initial contact with Navin would also be helpful.

"_I immediately mailed that to him in early July. I have not received them back yet, but recently got an invioce for an additonal $20.00._" Hmmmm ... purchased this spring ... mailed in July, this sounds like months. The warranty statement allows for ten days from documented receipt for a freebie return. I think we passed that critical point. As for the additional funds, more repair? ...shipping??? Dunno.

"_After a call he acknowledged he only repaired one and would be send an old style non sound reciever and 5 diesel for the six sent in._" Not necessarily what I would want to hear either, but it is "Good Faith" attempt on Crest's part to work with the customer.

As for the remainder of the paragraph, apparently Tom feels making his attorney wealthy is the best way to resolve this situation.

Based on my dissection of what Tom said, and what he didn't say, I believe ther is much more going on here than what he posted. Consider that most attorneys will forbid you from discussing an ongoing case. You decide.

Greg - As for Navin's Sainthood, I don't buy that for a New York minute. I was considering Revolution back in 2012 when all the delays and rumors about Aristo were circulating around. In March, July and again in September I spoke directly with Navin and all three time I was given what later turned out to be a bull story about the current status (at each time) of the Revolution product. At that time (late 2012) I chose a competitors system because I believed then (and voiced it to fellow club members - some die hard Aristo-crats) that I believed the activity surrounding Aristo indicated financial trouble, and that is where it ultimately went.

As for current situation, I don't believe we have all the information surrounding Crest Electronics either. IF, as was alleged elsewhere in this thread Lewis is still the Principal in Crest, then as far as I am concerned there IS a tie between Crest Electronics and the defunct AristoCraft. The link may not be legal or directly financial, but the way Lewis did his customers then, I sure wouldn't put my faith in him now.

Bob C.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Stated a repair is a flat $25, so 6 ea x $25= $150 then $90 must be partial bill and perhaps a credit because one unit couldn't be repaired and was replaced with a lesser unit...
Then there is shipping an add on fee.... you split the shipping, tolerated for a start up.

Are they in hand?


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

armorsmith said:


> As for current situation, I don't believe we have all the information surrounding Crest Electronics either.


Agree, there are always two sides to every story, often actually three - the two sides of the people involved and the truth.

Would be nice to get more than one side of the story - the way it stands right now I wouldn't buy anything from either Crest or even GeneratioNext.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

John - My intent here was not to propose precise math, but rther to demonstrate that ther are more than one interpretation of the minimal 'facts' presented by Tom. As I stated, I find it very difficult to believe that all six were DOA on receipt.

KRS - Well said.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Ya Bob, the numbers support you.
Before condemning, I'd like to hear Navin's side.....

I'd also like to live in a perfect world ..... just wishful thinking, not a directed missile... lol

I hope all have a great day.
John


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't get that there is any payment needed for repairs on a 1 year warranty. If you are paying for repairs DOA or not within a year its not a warranty. Al Id expect is to have to mail it back at my cost same as everyone else for a swap or repair then to be returned. Now if there was misuse and the boards were cooked that's a different story. No one knows and seems like the OP has not been commented again by the person. Either way its odd.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Bob: Please email me privately, and I'll give you some information on "sainthood":

"Greg - As for Navin's Sainthood, I don't buy that for a New York minute. I was considering Revolution back in 2012 when all the delays and rumors about Aristo were circulating around. In March, July and again in September I spoke directly with Navin and all three time I was given what later turned out to be a bull story about the current status (at each time) of the Revolution product. At that time (late 2012) I chose a competitors system because I believed then (and voiced it to fellow club members - some die hard Aristo-crats) that I believed the activity surrounding Aristo indicated financial trouble, and that is where it ultimately went.

As for current situation, I don't believe we have all the information surrounding Crest Electronics either. IF, as was alleged elsewhere in this thread Lewis is still the Principal in Crest, then as far as I am concerned there IS a tie between Crest Electronics and the defunct AristoCraft. The link may not be legal or directly financial, but the way Lewis did his customers then, I sure wouldn't put my faith in him now."

In reference to Crest, there is a connection of course, Lewis owned Aristo and Lewis owns Crest.

But other than our displeasure of how things have turned out, there is no LEGAL requirement for Crest to honor any commitment Aristo made.

I can give my OPINION on how things were/are handled, but the FACTS are as above.

That's all I am stating. I also do not think it is fair at all to drag Navin into any corporate machinations or politics.

Regards, Greg

p.s. I'm still hoping that Tom will answer my questions... I'll wait a week to "clarify" his position, then I'll present the facts I am in possession of.

The questions to Tom are:

1. Is it $70 or $90?
2. What part of this was indicated as shipping?
3. Did you receive all 6 receivers and are they all working?


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg,
Email sent yesterday.
Bob C.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If Tom does not respond here in another couple of days, I will give "Navin's side" and I have documentation on what he says.

I'll wait another few days Tom, and you need to clarify, what you ACTUALLY paid when the dust settled, how much of what you paid was shipping, if you got all your units back, etc.

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> If Tom does not respond here in another couple of days, I will give "Navin's side" and I have documentation on what he says.


This is getting even more confusing.

Greg, why do you have to speak for Navin - can he not speak for himself here?

Regards,
Knut


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Sure Navin can, but I doubt if he wants to open himself up to our abuses. Why take the blame for what's out of his control?

Would you, especially with a thick skinned volunteer ready to deflect the angst?

I think we should thank Greg for being a go between.

John


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Exactly, and it has long been their policy not to debate on forums other than their own.

And I did not seek to enter this, I merely asked Navin for the other side of the story.

Anyone who has been around for a while knows there was no love lost between me and "corporate" Aristo, so if I am saying these things, I must have really been convinced...

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg,not that I don't believe what you would say - I do, no question there.

I just prefer to hear the other side of the story directly from the horses mouth, that's all.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Call Navin... His phone number is the one at crest-electronics.com and he will answer the phone.

I'd love it if there are others that know the truth, and I won't be just me against the world.

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg,

in the beginning Tom P made some allegations about Crest Electronics and Polk's GeneratioNext. Several folks in a variety of ways called Tom out to clarify/justify his allegations. You queried specifics on some dollar numbers in a post on 10/10, and on 10/11 I followedg your post, called him out on other issues about his post. Your post praised Navin, I opposed your opinion with specifics.

On 10/12 you posted you would like to provide me with information on sainthood. I am still waiting. Posting here would be acceptable, I think others would be interested as well. You also afirmed tha Lewis owns Crest Electronics, and therefore controls Crest Electronics.. You state tha the 'facts are as above'. Where, what facts? I thought this thread was to ascertain the facts. I don't think it fair to Navin either, provided the 'facts as yet undetermined' support that he is NOT the responsible party.

Your post of 10/15:
"If Tom does not respond here in another couple of days, I will give "Navin's side" and I have documentation on what he says." Sure you do, exactly what Navin sends to you, unless of course you have access to emails and phone calls directly between the principals.

On 10/16 KRS asked: "Greg, why do you have to speak for Navin - can he not speak for himself here?"

On 10/16 Totalwrecker answered: "Sure Navin can, but I doubt if he wants to open himself up to our abuses. Why take the blame for what's out of his control?"

On 10/16 Greg answered: "Exactly, and it has long been their policy not to debate on forums other than their own." Absolutely Greg, I have seen first hand on the Aristo forums what can happen to someone posts real truth about Lewis Polk's products, especially if they document faults of any nature. I am sure tey don't want facts where they connot control them.
Greg: "And I did not seek to enter this, I merely asked Navin for the other side of the story." Yes Greg, you sought enter this with tour first post. If you didn't want to enter this you should not have volunteered to speak for Navin. As for convinced, Jim Jones convinced a lot of people 'drink the coolaide'.

Now, here we are on 10/18, and Greg says "Call Navin." I thought you were his spokesman, or at least that is what you indicated above. "I'd love it if there are others that know the truth, and I won't be just me against the world.
I'd love it if there are others that know the truth, and I won't be just me against the world." I have to ask "What is the truth?" I told you the truth about how I was treated, the fairy tales told. THAT Greg IS my truth, my EXPERIENCE with the people involved. Lewis/Navin at the very least MISLED people in an attempt to dump off as much product as possible before tossing loyal customers to the wolves. Watch eBay Greg, there may be some deals to be had as several people I know will be removing Revolution equipment in fear there will be no long term commitment for product, parts, and service.

As for customer service, Bob Hartford of Hartford Products, sold his business. The people he sold it to did not realize what they had bought, Bob took it back and revitalized his business because his customers asked him to. He has since sold it again to Ozark Miniatures, who will be continuing the product line.

Phil's Narrow Gauge, Phil Dipple announced 2+ years ago he would be retiring. He has begun to cease production as he announced he was going to do. Again, totla respect for his customers.

Where was that kind of respect from Aristo? And now you expect me to 'believe Navin'. I think not. The proof will be in the long term, how Crest Electronics responds to Crest Electronics customers, not AristoCraft. I totally agree that anything purchased under AristoCraft is SOL, however, a clear ststement of EXACTLY when that date is should be forthcoming from Crest Electronics.

In the meantime, I also am still waiting for Tom to clarify his allegations.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

OK, so Thomas has not responded.


I was doing some other business with Crest, and was on the phone with Navin and asked, what was up with this situation.


Apparently it was claimed that 6 decoders were all DOA.


They were sent in. Only one of the 6 was "bad" and it was repaired, the other 5 were fine.


(personal note, I believe that this one was damaged by the owner).


They were all sent back, and the intent was shipping only, but the software at Crest incorrectly added $10 shipping to each unit (and I believe there was a $10 handling charge or parts charge).


So the cost should have been $10 + $10 = $20, but the software put shipping for each decoder, so it did $10 + 6 times $10 = $70.


He brought the mistake to Navin's attention and they re-issued the invoice correctly, $20.\


So, there is a bit of truth, he DID get a $70 invoice and a $20 invoice, but the $70 invoice was a mistake. I did not ask, but assume the $70 invoice, if paid, was refunded.


Also, he DID send in 6 decoders, but not all were bad.


Also, there IS a warranty, and it was honored.


Confirmation of these facts can be accomplished by calling Navin. I do indeed have copies of these invoices also.


Knowing Navin for over 10 years, he has never lied to me, nor has he ever deviated from the helpful person he has been. Yes, sometimes the "corporate direction" has been something he has had to work within, and for those issues, I look to Lewis, not Navin.


This is all I will say publicly but, the truth should be told, and not everyone attacked feels like taking all the people on in a forum.


Regards, Greg


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg for "the rest of the story", as Paul Harvey used to say.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you Greg for your post which most certainly clarifies things and hopefully redresses the balance.

I once had an issue with a spare Aristo motorized truck that I intended to use in a kitbash. I needed help with the wiring which I has managed to mess up!. I telephoned Navin (when it was still Aristo) and he went to great lengths to be helpful and give me good advice. In fact I believe he would have flown over here just to fix things if he could have. 

Whilst none of this refers to Scott and Polks GN - it should never have been in the frame in the first instance - I hope it has not caused Scott too much loss.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> OK, so Thomas has not responded.
> 
> I was doing some other business with Crest, and was on the phone with Navin and asked, what was up with this situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting Navin's side of the story, much appreciated.

However, that information raises even more questions in my mind.

This was the initial complaint:


> Example: I purchased a six pack of diesel sound receivers this spring. They arrived dead on arrival. After(tradtiionally) numersous calls and emails, Navin aggreed they were faulty and said to send them back. I did and received an invoice for $70.00 for repair. I immediately mailed that to him in early July. I have not received them back yet, but recently got an invioce for an additonal $20.00. After a call he acknowledged he only repaired one and would be send an old style non sound reciever and 5 diesel for the six sent in. AS of this date I have received nothing and am out almost $700.00. I have turned it over to my attorney to resolve this with the assistance of NJ Att. Gen.


This is the current Crest warranty:


> CREST ELECTRONICS WARRANTY
> We have a uniform warranty on factory defects of One Year. You must pay shipping to us and we will pay for the return shipping.
> If the product is defective within 10 days of delivery as evidenced by a sales receipt copy, we will pay for a call tag to have the product returned to us in the continental U.S..
> If the product is harmed due to mis-use and cannot be repaired, then there is a 50% off of current retail MSRP price plus shipping cost .
> ...


So....
If only one of the decoders was defective and was repaired and the other five were fine why did he not send all six units back, Thomas claims this:


> After a call he acknowledged he only repaired one and would be send an old style non sound reciever and 5 diesel for the six sent in


And...
The Crest warranty states:


> We have a uniform warranty on factory defects of One Year. You must pay shipping to us and *we will pay for the return shipping*.


Why is Crest charging return shipping at all, $20 or in error $70.-; it should have been zero for a warranty repair.
There is also no mention of a handling fee that you suggest may account for a $10.- charge

And...
The whole time frame is another big question...
Bought in the spring
Returned ???? but before June
Invoice of $70.- received in June/July
As of Oct. 8th the units had not been returned

Seems there is still more to this.

Regards,
Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Knut, a little hard to decode all, but here I go:

First question: "If only one of the decoders was defective and was repaired and the other five were fine why did he not send all six units back"

First answer: If "he" refers to thomas, he did indeed send them all to Navin. If "he" refers to Navin, Navin indeed sent all 6 decoders back, and indeed that count of 6 was what triggered the accounting software to charge shipping at $10 for each... (thought that was clear).

As I understand it, these units were NOT purchased from Crest Electronics, but were purchased from Aristo Craft, (actually from a dealer who purchased them from Aristo)

Therefore, there was no warranty on these items, since Aristo is no longer.

And he (Thomas) has the units, note after peppering every forum he could find, he's no longer to be found when his statements are challenged?

Hope you find these explanations satisfactory... if not, instead of further negatives that I believe are underserved, email or call Navin... didn't you express desire to hear it directly? If so, then "debating" this further without talking directly to Thomas or Navin is sort of just a useless enterprise if you hold that "I don't believe you" ace in your back pocket.

Greg


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Greg,
Thank you for the clarification that the units were indeed NOT purchased from Navin/Crest Electronics. I wondered about that and in a post above stated that should they have been purchase from Aristo (or an Aristo dealer) then the purchase would have no warranty. I believe I said SOL (I hope I don't need to clarify that).
At this point I would think that at the very least an apology from Thomas should be forthcoming (not likely as he would not answer requests for clarification). As for Navin and Crest Electronics, it appears to me they have gone above and beyond, and demonstrated a desire to maintain a customer even when the customer is/was clearly out of line.
(Some faith restored)
I believe that in the future Tom will have a hard time gaining traction with a post of this nature. People as a rule don't like being taken advantage of and I believe that is where he tried to go. I for one will be wary of posts of this nature in the future.
Bob C.


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, this has most educational all-around..
much thanks to everyone, especially Greg, for exposing "both sides of the story"..
now we can all judge the whole scenario for ourselves..

Scot


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I have no wish to publicly embarrass Tom nor request any retraction.

I believe I have the true story and BOTH stories "fit" together, the first has omissions that fit the data I got from Crest Electronics.

My only motivation was to report the information I got, and to not "****" an innocent party.

Let's leave it as a lesson learned to get the complete story and both sides before making judgements.

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> Knut, a little hard to decode all, but here I go:
> 
> First question: "If only one of the decoders was defective and was repaired and the other five were fine why did he not send all six units back"
> 
> ...


Greg,

Thanks for the additional information.

The fact that these decoders were not purchased from Crest and that therefore there was no warranty is, I think, a pretty important point that was not mentioned previously.

But it doesn't clarify any of the points I brought up.

Tom specifically mentioned that the decoders returned were not the same ones he had sent to Navin, still 6 decoders but of a different type - I wondered why if 5 of the decoders sent in by Tom were actually not defective and one was repaired.

And the dollars don't add up either.
There should have been a $25.- charge for repairing the defective decoder out of warranty plus return shipping

However, it seems I'm flogging a dead horse and Tom not coming back in the forum doesn't help either - he might be on vacation who knows.
Not receiving email notifications from mls sure doesn't help things either.

Over and out - peace

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Actually I believe it was one decoder that was sent in was the original Revo, and the rest sound... but I think whatever really happened is off the point.

Don't know where you get the $25, I believe Tom was only charged 1 "handling" fee and 1 shipping fee, as I stated before.

Are you looking at the Aristo site to get these numbers? At this point Aristo has nothing to do with it, it is Crest Electronics that is doing the repairs.

Anyway, the salient point is that Tom paid $20, and his original $70 check was returned to him.

Again, if you are so dog-gonned interested in getting the last minute details, call Navin, then you don't have to question me any more, and I submit further details are really not to the point.

Greg


----------

